
Filmed Lecture of First-hand Account of the Liberation of Belsen Concentration Camp - smokingmole
http://uptone.blogspot.com/2008/10/filmed-lecture-of-first-hand-account-of.html
======
Alex3917
Seeing as there are only three views so far, I'm guessing that either you
posted this yourself or else you were at the lecture and know who posted the
video files. If you can, maybe you can get these compressed and hosted on
Google video as one big file. There is no reason for an eight minute video to
be 70 megs, especially a lecture where video quality doesn't matter.

